# Swissvax



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good evening guy hope your well, I'm looking to buy my first ever Swissvax product at the age of 19  I've not got the money for best of show or shield but will buy Onyx. Has anyone got a view on this wax? 

Any reviews on Onyx would be great.

Joe


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Onyx is a lovely wax, high in oils which will give a lovely wet finish to the paintwork. Definately the easiest SV wax to use (not that there is any that are difficult) but not the best for the winter as stated in the literature its not suitable for road salt, but a firend of mine used it through the winter in Scotland and said it was still protecting......


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I am being honest, I was unispired by Onyx... and it was its weak durability (consistently for me on a variety of cars) that left me feeling this way. Very oily, so if you're looking for the extra in looks and believe it comes from the wax, then it can be argued it adds a little extra wettness - perhaps. But for me, I wouldn't spend the money in Onyx (but bear in mind, these are very personal preferences).

If you want a wax around that budget from a boutique manufacturer, I'd sooner but Zymol Carbon - personally. Not to say Onyx is a bad product, I just feel the money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Interesting, I do use the the car daily and the wax would be applied regularly to be fair!


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

It's a great entry-level boutique wax. The durability is roughly 2months from one coat so if you're like most people on here, that'll be enough before you want to top it up! 

Looks great, ultra-easy to apply and buff, excellent water beading. 

Smells nice too.....


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's your call mate. However, i put some hd wax on my mate's s60 last November, and it's still going strong. £ 27 delivered off ebay. People's opinions are valued and varied, but you need to do what you want to do with your own cash mate. If you want it and have the funds necessary for appropriation of said product then go for it.


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Onyx - £65.00

Zymol Titanium - £71.95

No brainer to me.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Onyx is a fantastic wax lovely finish and great beading.

Yes the durability isn't the best but can easily see 3 months during summer time, which makes it my wax goto during the summer.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If your keen on buying a "boutique" wax then I'd spend a few more pennies and go for zymol titanium :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Joech92 said:


> Interesting, I do use the the car daily and the wax would be applied regularly to be fair!


I have Onyx and BOS in my SV collection and I have to say its a great wax, I got 3 months out of two coats on my A6 which I thinks very good.

DaveKG's comments don't surprise me as we all know he is a Zymol whore 

I do have to add though since the recent extortionate price hikes from SwissVax Uk I am reluctant to buy any more of their products so I urge you consider buying it from the for sale section on here if you can.

It's a brilliant wax but the price hikes mean for me it's just not worth the sort of money they are asking for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swissvax > Zymol for looks. 

Onyx is a beautiful wax, and a great step into their range!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

glasur is half the price of BOS and,well,who am i to argue with the "great" dave kg  there price hikes are a **** take,and thats one of the reasons i dont think i will be bothering with SV as a wax.besides that im glasur`ed up like a whore of zymol :argie:

myself,i would go for titanium over onyx


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

silverback said:


> glasur is half the price of BOS and,well,who am i to argue with the "great" dave kg  there price hikes are a **** take,and thats one of the reasons i dont think i will be bothering with SV as a wax.besides that im glasur`ed up like a whore of zymol :argie:
> 
> myself,i would go for titanium over onyx


But Paul Dalton uses Swissvax! :wave:

Which comes to another point, if you are talking ethics, why use Zymol?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> It's a brilliant wax but the price hikes mean for me it's just not worth the sort of money they are asking for it.


I gave up using Swissvax for the same reasons. Plus with new high tec coatings out there, find them a bit old fashioned these days too.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gotta say I love swissvax and find it the easiest wax to use but nearly ran out of my bos and really not liking the new prices...also what happened to Swissvax on here they seem to have dissapeared


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> But Paul Dalton uses Swissvax! :wave:


and.......................?? i wore adidas rugby boots,it never made me play like martin johnson :lol:



type[r]+ said:


> Which comes to another point, if you are talking ethics, why use Zymol?


who is talking ethics ? im just saying BOS is twice the price of glasur and doesnt beat it,add to that SV love sticking those price hikes in for no reason what so ever.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

silverback said:


> and.......................?? i wore adidas rugby boots,it never made me play like martin johnson :lol:
> 
> who is talking ethics ? im just saying BOS is twice the price of glasur and doesnt beat it,add to that SV love sticking those price hikes in for no reason what so ever.


while you're throwing names around.... 

price rises? ethics? :speechles

Glasur better than BOS? IMO not in looks.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have Onyx and BOS in my SV collection and I have to say its a great wax, I got 3 months out of two coats on my A6 which I thinks very good.
> 
> *DaveKG's comments don't surprise me as we all know he is a Zymol whore*
> 
> ...


As you know, I call it as I see it and for me, Zymol waxes outperform the Swissvax ones _consistently_ (rather than just comparing them once), which is why I favour the likes of Carbon to Onyx, or Glasur to BoS (though, I will say I don't like Concours as I cannot see a reason to spend the extra on it when Glasur is there... indeed, I cannot justify buying a boutique wax other than Glasur to myself because I've yet to use one that ticks all the boxes I want it to as well).


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

As said many times, its very much objective in how much something is better than the other, initially on application everything looks the same.....I struggle to see the difference, but as time goes by then you notice the difference, which keeps up the performance in terms of gloss, beading, sheeting, self cleaning etc....

BOS for me was not my fav Swissvax wax, either was CR (except that was right up there), my fav was Shield and will always be Shield, but technically they a hybrid and a very good one at that ! At present i still have Onyx, Mirage and Shield, i gave Onyx to my father as he lived in England, with better summers and less salt on the roads it was more suited for him, I kept Mirage for cars i worked on who only wanted a basic Swissvax detail as Mirage can withstand road/sea salt and Shield, with its PTFE content to me is was amazing, beading, sheeting, gloss was nearly there with BOS, but out performed BOS in the other aspects.

I cannot comment on Zymol, i have never tried it, well once at Dave and Gordons workshop a long time ago, but never since....but maybe one day ill try and then could compare the two.....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> while you're throwing names around....
> 
> price rises? ethics? :speechles
> 
> Glasur better than BOS? IMO not in looks.


i would hardly call it "name throwing" :lol: i find it hard to believe that someone could seriously say that BOS was worth twice the price of glasur and defend it,even at the same price its a tough pick.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

silverback said:


> i would hardly call it "name throwing" :lol: i find it hard to believe that someone could seriously say that BOS was worth twice the price of glasur and defend it,even at the same price its a tough pick.


Never said anything was worth twice the price, I even think Glasur is SERIOUSLY overpriced, considering waxes like Vic's Concours are half the price and outperform of even it. 

I'm talking pure looks, and love the dark deep wet look (from what I've seen Swissvax) instead of the bling reflective look (from what I've seen Zymol). Everyone bangs on about durability, yet apply coats of wax every week/fortnight.  Both brands seem to be very poor in terms of water spot resistance, very sad considering the price they command.

We are a passionate bunch here, arent we? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Never said anything was worth twice the price, I even think Glasur is SERIOUSLY overpriced, considering waxes like Vic's Concours are half the price and outperform of even it.


your talking nonsense :lol: sorry but i cant take your replys seriously anymore.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard talking to a Zymol fanboy...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Hard talking to a Zymol fanboy...


silly comment,i apologise.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

silverback said:


> not really,but when your talking utter ****e whats the point in going on ??


Not just my findings champ. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Not just my findings champ.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435


Did you read the comparison? Both lasted till the end so I don't understand how you can claim one is more durable than the other?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

KneeDragr said:


> Did you read the comparison? Both lasted till the end so I don't understand how you can claim one is more durable than the other?


IMO It looks better and you know it certainly lasts. :thumb:

Utter ****e? :wave:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> considering waxes like Vic's Concours are half the price and outperform of even it.


And of course You are not Victoria fanboy,are You ?  Glasur outperforms Victoria in every way


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This seems to have descended from something useful to a war of words... never mind.

As Prism above has said, waxes are very much a personal preference, there are not what one may call right or wrong answers in terms of looks as they are very hard to quantify and I'd argue the added value in terms of looks from waxes are too minute to consider (personal opinion - backed up by my own tests over the years  ). Of course, others will beg to differ and that's great, it makes for an interesting world, but I don't see all this silvery bling of Zymol and magic darkening and big wettening of Swissvax but then I do prep my paint to the n'th degree by machine so perhaps I'm not leaving room for the improvements? 

Resistance to water spotting - well, any product that beads water and leaves the beads on the paint (so, that is pretty much every wax  ) will give rise to water spotting as the contaminants in the water sit in the bead and then are left on the paint when the water evaporates - tight little beads will leave more little spots, fairly straight forward. I can't say that this has been anything that a quick wash hasn't solved - in other words, beading from all waxes leaving little spots that wash easily away.

I can't say I wax my car every couple of weeks - wish I had the luxury of time for that! :lol: So, yes, durability matters to me, as does the ease of washing the car which is something that Zymol waxes offer more for me than Swissvax. This is a consistent finding for me, on cars I have worked with, my own and what I maintain, but of course are just *my* findings which I am sharing  A car where the wax lasts longer, and the car is easier to clean for longer - that's what I look for


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

oh forget it.give us a cuddle type r  DW group hug :argie: lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

evotuning said:


> And of course You are not Victoria fanboy,are You ?


Credit where credit is due. I'm loving Naviwax Dark at the moment actually. :wave:



evotuning said:


> Glasur outperforms Victoria in every way


except price, looks, and durability! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> This seems to have descended from something useful to a war of words... never mind.
> 
> As Prism above has said, waxes are very much a personal preference, there are not what one may call right or wrong answers in terms of looks as they are very hard to quantify and I'd argue the added value in terms of looks from waxes are too minute to consider (personal opinion - backed up by my own tests over the years  ). Of course, others will beg to differ and that's great, it makes for an interesting world, but I don't see all this silvery bling of Zymol and magic darkening and big wettening of Swissvax but then I do prep my paint to the n'th degree by machine so perhaps I'm not leaving room for the improvements?


Some people see it, some people dont. I got a black car, I see it fairly easily. Just like using Prima Amigo. Doesn't matter how good the paint is, it always does something extra! 



Dave KG said:


> Resistance to water spotting - well, any product that beads water and leaves the beads on the paint (so, that is pretty much every wax  ) will give rise to water spotting as the contaminants in the water sit in the bead and then are left on the paint when the water evaporates - tight little beads will leave more little spots, fairly straight forward. I can't say that this has been anything that a quick wash hasn't solved - in other words, beading from all waxes leaving little spots that wash easily away.


I find Zymol and Swissvax water spots etch in and can be extremely difficult to remove. Doesn't happen to me with Naviwax or Vic's for instance, but P21S concours etches really bad, probably the worst of all.



Dave KG said:


> I can't say I wax my car every couple of weeks - wish I had the luxury of time for that! :lol: So, yes, durability matters to me, as does the ease of washing the car which is something that Zymol waxes offer more for me than Swissvax. This is a consistent finding for me, on cars I have worked with, my own and what I maintain, but of course are just *my* findings which I am sharing  A car where the wax lasts longer, and the car is easier to clean for longer - that's what I look for


For full on durability, and water behaviour, I certainly agree!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For solid black BOS gives wettest finish , Glasur gives nice wet finish on metallic colours but on solid colours "nothing special" , if you are looking for special wax over £50+ then RaceGlaze waxes will be my first choice I prefer it over SV and Zymol. Imho Victoria concours gives incredible wetness , real carnuba finish , very good durability , best wax all around .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no one mentioned Collie 476 yet... oh well I will!!! :lol:

best wax by far.....cheap as chips, will outlast a nuclear strike and is amazing to look at, makes all these "special" waxes overpriced b0ll0cks....








***this post is total jest, and just for fun......****

:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll throw Raceglaze 55 into the mix - at around £65 top class, long durability etc.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

:lol: @ Cueball

I'm surprised a genuine advocate of Colli hasn't posted on this yet, let alone a PT, all we need is someone to say "use a sealant instead" and "wax won't change anything it's all in the prep" and we will have a shout of HOUSE! in the game of DW Bingo 

Back OT, Swissvax is suffering badly for the recent price hikes although having used a couple of their waxes I feel there are few waxes as easy to use and they have the best smelling waxes out there - it just becomes a harder argument to justify shelling out for them now.


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> For solid black BOS gives wettest finish , Glasur gives nice wet finish on metallic colours but on solid colours "nothing special" , if you are looking for special wax over £50+ then RaceGlaze waxes will be my first choice I prefer it over SV and Zymol. Imho Victoria concours gives incredible wetness , real carnuba finish , very good durability , best wax all around .


Well I currently have RG 55 but wanted a swissvax and oynx is affordable so it's good to me!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Joech92 said:


> Well I currently have RG 55 but wanted a swissvax and oynx is affordable so it's good to me!


I have SV BOS but I want try onyx because I hear it's oily and softer than BoS . I expect onyx good wax but with less durability than BoS .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> I find Zymol and Swissvax water spots etch in and can be extremely difficult to remove. Doesn't happen to me with Naviwax or Vic's for instance, but P21S concours etches really bad, probably the worst of all.


I agree with you in this point , I find that in Z Vintage and BoS , I think our climate also help to makes water spots extremely difficult to remove , that mean sealant is better choice for us but we love carnuba wax


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> .. Everyone bangs on about durability, yet apply coats of wax every week/fortnight.  Both brands seem to be very poor in terms of water spot resistance, very sad considering the price they command.
> 
> We are a passionate bunch here, arent we? :lol: :thumb:


Strange is it not?


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well in the end I went for Zymol Titainium and I came the other day so looking forward to using it now! Will post results and review 

Joe


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this morning I'm off college so decided to use my zymol! I washed as normal, 2 bucket method etc, the removed some light swirls using my DAS6 polisher and Menzerna. Then two coats of super resin polish and the two coats of Zymol Titanium. This was on the bonnet and two front wings as i didnt have hours and hours 

First thing i noticed about the wax was, I love the smell! Next I took a small amount on to my finger tips and rubbed into the pams and fingers. Once it's was warmed up in my hands and ready for application I started on the car. The wax spread really nicely and I noticed the wax used went along way! Removing the wax was nice as well and wasn't hard work, and once buffed it left me a deep quality shine.

So over all I'm extremely happy with my purcashe and have to say thanks for everyone's advice!

Joe


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

This evening it started to rain so got my camera out to video the water coming off the bonnet but by the time i got out there it had stopped and i was left with this..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nice joe,looks good mate.


----------

